# Quick Display Option



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey there. i just wanted to get some suggestions, as to what I should do for our front yard/front of house display this year. We usually put the "bigger" stuff out on the day of Halloween, and the smaller stuff out a couple weeks before. But with Halloween being on a Sunday this year, I want to do something that dosent take too long to set up and something that can be taken down quick (lots of vanalism) We usually do a graveyard in the yard, coffin, some floodlights, but want to try someting else this year. I'm going to put a Hallowindow DVD in our upstairs window. Any and all suggestions are welcome!!

Dustyn


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Singing pumpkins, scarecrow with corn stalk display, big spider web with a big spider or if you put big props out maybe you can secure them in some way. I am going to put a wood fence around my props, but make it look like it will be part of the scene. I also stake the props down so it would be very hard to steal them. I would hope a neighbor would see them trying to steal it and report it. Good Luck with your display this year.


----------

